
Mozilla Tests Premium VPN Service - c487bd62
https://www.ghacks.net/2018/10/21/mozilla-tests-premium-vpn-service/
======
nly
Misleading title. They are just advertising an existing affiliate VPN service

------
adamdecaf
ProtonVPN's signup is disabled now.

[https://account.protonvpn.com/login](https://account.protonvpn.com/login)

~~~
c0nducktr
Seems to have just been temporary. I'm presented with a signup link on that
page.

